# My new monitor



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I know about them and there needs, but I am wanting sugestion on tank plans. I was planing on 4 foot tall about 6 foot long, and around 2-3 foot wide. I thought I read full grown there cage was suposed to be 18 inches wide. tell me if it's wrong. The only problem I had was the front of the cage. The monitor will eventually rip through wire, he will destroy expensive plexy glass. What should the front be made of?


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

> I know about them and there needs, but I am wanting sugestion on tank plans. I was planing on 4 foot tall about 6 foot long, and around 2-3 foot wide. I thought I read full grown there cage was suposed to be 18 inches wide. tell me if it's wrong. The only problem I had was the front of the cage. The monitor will eventually rip through wire, he will destroy expensive plexy glass. What should the front be made of?


If you mean 18 inches wide front to back that would be way too small, stick with 3 foot wide and 6 foot long, you could probably make it not as tall as they dont need to climb. You could probably get away with plexy glass as long as its supported with locks every couple of inches because the plexy glass is very limp that big, just get the thickest you can get. or better yet make two halves of the plexy glass and have a support bored in the middle. after a while though the plexy glass will get dull and scratched. I would not use wire as he/she may damage its digits clawing at it. or its nose from rubbing on it. good luck


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

Or if you have about $350 to spend you can buy a vision cage, they are probably the best cages for large lizards.


----------



## BoomerSub (Jun 23, 2003)

If you don't care about the whole front being transparent you could do what I did with my roughneck cage and buy a few cheap prefab windows from Home Depot or similar. They cost me around $30 apeice and come in different widths, you should be able to find something usable. I should note that I do not know if glass will hold up against a large curious monitor (the roughneck being considerably smaller than an adult savanna), I'd ask Croc or someone else more experienced.










-PK


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

RBP75, where can I find these cages oyu are talking about? I would like to see one. BTW I am able to buy quarter inch plexi glass, which is pretty thick. My older brother who lives out of our house talked me into buying it and My dad doesn't know yet. Man, when he finds out sh*t will hit the fan.


----------



## rbp75 (May 2, 2004)

http://www.bigappleherp.com/Reptile_Suppli...res_109100.html

they have the best prices for vision cages but the pics are small. 
Yea a quarter inch will do just make sure that you use sliding bolt locks or whatever else you decide to use every few inches so he cant pry it open with his nose, unless of coarse you design it so it cant be pryed open at any spot.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

http://www.glasscages.com


----------



## Puddjuice (Mar 11, 2004)

I am pretty good at custom building them. But I want this want to be really pimp. It is going to be 5 ft long, 3 feet wide and 2 feet tall.


----------

